# The One Ring - Greater Boston?



## Pseudonym (Sep 9, 2012)

I've been reading through my books, and while it is all starting to come together, I would really like to see some in person actual play.

Are there any folks in or around the Greater Boston area who have a game going, and wouldn't mind someone sitting in for a session?

Failing that, does anyone know of any demos in the area?

Thanks,


----------



## Fighter1 (Oct 1, 2012)

Pseudonym said:


> I've been reading through my books, and while it is all starting to come together, I would really like to see some in person actual play.
> 
> Are there any folks in or around the Greater Boston area who have a game going, and wouldn't mind someone sitting in for a session?
> 
> ...




I know this is not for the game in question but thoguht I would put it out there since your in Boston - I am trying to put a Pathfinder or D&D v3.5 group (Pathfinder is the preference but not set in stone). This would be in the Framingham/Worcester general area.

Any interest?


----------



## Rosenet (Oct 16, 2012)

Hi,

I'm interested in a D&D game in metrowest. Shoot me an email: stormyknight at gmail dot com.

-Nathaniel


----------

